# Trails near Malaga Spain



## DirtSS (Mar 23, 2004)

I will be in Malaga Spain Dec. 19-24, 2009. Looking for any trail info nearby. I am an intermediate trail, xc, all mountain rider.

Also looking for bike rental while there. Hardtail to 6" trail bike would work for me.

Anyone want to act as Guide? 

Any information is welcome.

Thanks


----------



## rucho (May 28, 2006)

Hi DirtSS:

I live in Málaga so we can meet to show you some trails...
Send me a private if you are agree.

Bye


----------



## DirtSS (Mar 23, 2004)

PM sent

Thanks


----------

